# craftsman wont run?



## kenny (Feb 14, 2005)

i have a craftsman push mower with a 5.5hp. it has been sitting a long time with fuel in it. if i manualy choke it by putting my hand over the intake it will start but i have to keep my hand on it and partially on it if i completly remove my hand it will die. i already cleaned the carb out briefly. any hhelp would be great. thanks.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

You need to completely disassemble the carb, clean in thorougly and rebuild it with the proper rebuild kit.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

sounds like the circuts are cloged. did you try to start it with the old gas? cause if you did theres your problem.make shour you clean the circuts real well with carb cleaner.


----------

